
TensorFlow Image Recognition on a Raspberry Pi - jakek
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/tensorflow-image-recognition-on-a-raspberry-pi-3645a1634c66#.klicgp3fk
======
sja
This is odd- the original article [0] was posted about a month ago, and this
seems to be a repost with some ads thrown in. Hopefully mrubashkin submitted
the article to Insight Data Science himself.

[0]: [https://svds.com/tensorflow-image-recognition-raspberry-
pi/](https://svds.com/tensorflow-image-recognition-raspberry-pi/)

------
dharma1
You could also run the same thing on a sub $100 Android phone

